

Google Encrypted Search Moved to New Hostname to Address Concerns from Schools - qjz
http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2010/06/update-on-encrypted-web-search-in.html

======
coin
So Google made this change to accommodate the schools' inability to filter
based on host and https mode. And some of the schools' solution was to block
https all together. Basically the schools' filtering is lame, so Google (in
the interest of doing things right) solves this by tweaking their side.

~~~
qjz
Unfortunately, Google didn't have much of a choice. However incompetent or
misguided the schools' reaction to blocking encrypted search, it immediately
broke Google Docs (and possibly other resources) for many of them. Google
probably can't afford to give up this foothold, or to appear unreliable. The
schools aren't upset at the existence of encrypted search, they just want a
dead easy way to block it on their networks.

~~~
ars
Schools block ALL encrypted traffic. Not to do so makes the firewall almost
totally pointless.

Presumably schools whitelisted specific sites to allow https, and google was
one of them, until it became a problem.

~~~
Estragon
Not ssh.

    
    
      *Dr Evil pinky smile*

------
ars
If I understand this correctly, <https://www.google.com> should redirect to
<https://encrypted.google.com> \- except it doesn't.

So I don't really understand what they did here.

~~~
mattmillr
It doesn't redirect on the search page, but the results pages are located at
<https://encrypted.google.com>.

~~~
ars
Ah! Thanks.

But the search suggestions use <https://clients1.google.com/> and google
should let schools know that block that as well. (Or maybe schools block all
https except known good ones?)

------
r3570r3
This is the exact reason I hate blacklisting and sense technologies they use
in schools and companies. Why not use a proper Firewall else that messing up
with DNS entries!

------
kleiba
I don't understand - why do some schools block encrypted search?

~~~
yummyfajitas
Schools wish to prevent students from accessing certain information. Encrypted
search could allow such students to escape detection/punishment if they access
that information anyway.

